# Burlap mask question



## docwayne72 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello, I see these awesome burlap masks and understand to soak the burlap and place on a head and let it dry. My main question is how do you put them on? Are they cut down the side or back to pull over the head? Maybe glue some black stretchy material inside of the cut so it can close again once over the head? 

thanks in advance, Wayne


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I do mine differently as burlap is itchy as hell. I make a liner inside. Usually cloth for most the head, but latex around the face where you want details, and glue the burlap down to the liner. I then cut up the back of the head and punch holes to make a shoelace pattern to tie the mask on after.


----------

